# Old ppi art series amps



## SQSPORTTRAC (Jun 4, 2013)

Did ppi ever make a black wrinkle finish on any of the old art series amps? With minimal graphics ?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

They did make a black art series amp. You shojld be able to google it to find an image. They were just as sweet as the white ones i think. PS, i just bought a white A600.2 that is MINT...not a scratch on it. But would have bought a black one too.

Here is one...not great picture, but it gives you the idea.









Precision Power (PPI) Art series 4ch Amp for Sale in Vancouver, WA - OfferUp


Used (normal wear), PPI Art series A404, in rare black. Awesome amp, super clean power. Amp works without issues I can hook it up to show you before you buy. It has the power plug but it is missing the 4 and 5 pin power plugs. These can be purchased on eBay for $10. These are hard to find amps...




offerup.com


----------



## SQSPORTTRAC (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks mini I appreciate it. I did know about the black,matte finish ones. But a guy on ebay had some a100s that had a wrinkle finish and not much art work. Wish I found a recapped or orginal 4 channel like that one you found! Nice buy


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SQSPORTTRAC said:


> Thanks mini I appreciate it. I did know about the black,matte finish ones. But a guy on ebay had some a100s that had a wrinkle finish and not much art work. Wish I found a recapped or orginal 4 channel like that one you found! Nice buy


Sorry i misunderstood what a wrinkle finish was, i was thinking that braille look in the one i showed you was what you were calling wrinkle finish. Good luck in your search, I fired mine up yesterday for the first time and got no sound or light. Fuse was popped, but once i grabbed a replacement fuse it played for over an hour with nothing but smiles.


----------



## SQSPORTTRAC (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice! I had an a600 yrs back on some Boston acoustic pros and still miss that set up. Enjoy that setup!


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

[QUOTE = "miniSQ, publicación: 5791502, miembro: 27015"]
Hicieron un amplificador de la serie de arte *****. Deberías poder buscarlo en Google para encontrar una imagen. Eran tan dulces como los blancos, creo. PD: acabo de comprar un A600.2 blanco que es MINT ... no es un rasguño. Pero también habría comprado uno *****.

Aquí hay una ... no es una gran imagen, pero te da la idea.

[URL unfurl = "true"] Precision Power (PPI) Art series 4ch Amp for Sale in Vancouver, WA - OfferUp / [/ URL]
[/ CITAR]

still avaliable for sale,?


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

[QUOTE = "miniSQ, publicación: 5791910, miembro: 27015"]
Lo siento, no entendí lo que era un acabado arrugado, estaba pensando que el aspecto braille en el que te mostré era lo que llamabas acabado arrugado. Buena suerte en tu búsqueda, ayer encendí la mía por primera vez y no obtuve sonido ni luz. Se abrió el fusible, pero una vez que agarré un fusible de repuesto, funcionó durante más de una hora con solo sonrisas.
[/CITAR]
Still avaliable for sale?


----------

